# Midwest Haunters Convention 2011



## Barry

*BIGGEST HAUNT TOUR EVER* & other MHC News!

The BIGGEST Haunt Tour Ever!
MHC buses invade the state of Indiana!

This year we are highlighting haunted attractions that show how a variety of haunts have found unique business partners and locations.  From a recent home haunter turned pro, to a $2,100,000 multi-themed regional attraction.

2 Day Haunted Attraction Bus Tour with 10 Attractions that include 19 Haunts in Central/Northeast Indiana and Western Ohio. Check out the Bus Tour Page on the MHC website.

T-Shirt Design Contest
Submit your best designs and you could win!

After a wildly successful first year, MHC is once again opening up the design of our annual t-shirts to everyone. If you are a graphic artist, and would like to see your work being worn by hundreds of people, then get your creative juices flowing! We will accept design submissions through February 28th and then we will post them on the website for everyone to vote on. Additionally we will be accepting votes in our booth at Transworld. The winning design will be used on our 2011 t-shirts and the winning designer will receive their choice of the following:

MHC Weekend Package including a pass to the weekend seminar series, the Saturday masquerade party, and the Friday bus tour. Total estimated value: $179
OR
One free tabletop vendor space or $200 off a vendor booth at the 2011 show.

Please see the website for more details!

Best MHC Vendor Prices Ending Soon
Reserve early for best rates and selections!

MHC Vendor tradeshow registration is now open. You can view the floor plan on our website. For 2011 MHC will continue to offer some of the lowest rates in the industry. We are also bringing back a limited number of tabletops for those of you who do not need a full sized booth. Please email Barry Schieferstein or call 614-361-1466 for a registration packet and pricing information.

Reserve now and lock in our best rates. Save $100 on any 10'x10' booth until January 31st!

Seminar Speaker Slots Nearly Full!
Still looking for a few scary haunters...

The 2011 MHC Seminar Series is coming together very quickly but we are still looking for few more speakers. Do you have a desire to share your knowledge? Do you have an idea for a topic that you think should be offered? Do you want to be a part of the haunt industry's best seminar series? If you answered yes to any of these questions then let us know!

We are looking for speakers for the last few remaining classes. The open classes are mainly in our Haunt Design and Props tracks but we also have a few openings in Makeup and Acting. If you are interested please contact Barry Schieferstein as soon as possible at [email protected] or at 614-361-1466.


----------



## Allen H

I cant wait, I think its my favorite industry convention.


----------



## Barry

Thanks Allen! I am still waiting on a seminar topic from you. Drop me an email and we can discuss some other opportunities.


----------



## badger

Hands down this is the BEST convention of the season. If for no other reason, it's not just a business con, but a very social one. Can't wait to see everyone again...


----------



## Eric Striffler

Holy crap, I'm pumped for the bus tour! I did it last year for the first time and had a BLAST!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

So who else is going to Midwest here on the forums? I'm going and another Texas haunter Karlen. We are doing a class on a MIB. We will also be helping with the Garage of Evil booth I am so excited.....can't wait.


----------



## Barry

*MHC - Midwest Haunters Convention 2011 Haunt Tour*






Thanks to Melissa, Jason, and Dick for putting this together!!


----------



## Barry

Vendor Discounts Ending
MHC Introduces the Quiet Zone!

The show floor at the Midwest Haunters Convention is filling fast and we will not be adding any more spots to the 2011 floor plan so get your space now!

There are some choice locations available now because we have also introduced the Quiet Zone. This are will be devoid of all noise making props, music, and fog. Many vendors have made the move back to this area freeing up other spaces near the front of the floor. If you want a space in the Quiet Zone or elsewhere on the floor we have a booth for you!

Check out the MHC website for the current trade show floor plan and vendor registration packet. The final early registration discount end April 30th. Save $50 per booth by booking before this date!


Friday Classes - Comprehensive Education
Makeup, Acting, and Business. Something for everyone!

We’ve assembled a group of professional instructors for half day and all day sessions on Friday, June 3 at the Hyatt Regency. The Midwest Haunters Convention is known for hosting outstanding seminars and workshops and this year we’re bringing in some of the most talented instructors in the industry.

We have four classrooms; each hosting a variety of subjects for anyone thinking about getting started in the haunt industry, current haunt producers wanting to take their operation to the next level, actors wanting to create new characters and learn interactive acting techniques, makeup artists wanting to expand their skills and home haunters wanting to learn all the above.

Class titles are listed below, go to the web site for full class descriptions with instructor bios:

• Haunt Entrepreneur with Kelly Allen
- Overview of The Business Plan
- Focus on Marketing and Planning for Success

• Two Great Makeup Classes with our Professionals
- Makeup To Die For, Hands On with Bloody Mary, Bobbie Weiner
- FX Horror Makeup with Nick & Brian Wolfe

• Hauntertainer University X-Treme Networking with Bob and Beth Turner
- Sponsor Monster
- Monster Impossible - Actor training and development workshop
• Advanced Acting and Makeup with Geoff Beck


Tom Devlin of Faceoff to be a MMW Judge!
TV personality joins us for some Spirited Competitions

MHC welcomes Tom Devlin, from the SyFy hit show Faceoff, as a judge for one of our signature contests - the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars. Join us to see the original makeup competition now in its 8th year!


2011 Bus Tour
Spots are selling fast!

10 haunts, 20 attractions, and four busloads of haunters. This is the recipe for an awesome two days! Join us on the largest haunt tour ever as we visit attractions in central Indiana and Western Ohio. The attractions on this action packed tour are: Land of Illusion, Eliza Willard Haunted Hotel, Fright Manor, Twisted Darkness, Edge of Insanity, Circus Hall of Fame & Museum, Haunted Hotel, Haunted Cave, Haunted Castle & Scare Fair


Dinner With Phillip Morris
New event added hosted by a haunt industry legend!

About the only down time we had during an MHC weekend was saturday evening between the tradeshow closing and the party. Well, we have solved that problem by adding a brand new event!

Big Foot; a myth, legend, fact or fiction. Phillip Morris played an integral role in one of the first videos of the Legendary Big Foot monster. Join a limited number of participants for an intimate dinner with the legendary Phillip Morris as he explains his involvement in the 1967 Yakima, Washington search for Big Foot. 

The price for this special evening includes; a sit down dinner in a private setting at the Hyatt Regency. Only 75 spots will be sold so make your reservations now.


----------



## kprimm

I will be there again. can't wait.


----------



## Darkmaster

I just viewed the "home haunt winners" from 2010. How is it the Lemp Brewery, AKA Mckamey Manor, which is a commercial haunt, win 2nd place? I knew viewing this there were too many high dollar props there for a home haunt. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I am teaching pneumatics 101 again at mhc this year. MHC is my favorite convention of the year, always.


----------



## scream1973

Love this convention it will be our 3rd year.. Love meeting up with all of our haunter friends.. quite a few from here will be there once again..


----------



## Barry

*Extended Weekend Workshops at MHC!*

Are you coming to MHC and looking for some great education but don't want to
spend your entire weekend in classes? Are you looking for more in depth
information from some of the top speakers in their areas of expertise? Want to
learn something new?

Returning for 2011, MHC is once again proud to announce our Extended Weekend
Workshops. These pay-per-class offerings will be 3-4 hours in length and will
cover the topics that you asked for. MHC is very pleased to have some of the
best speakers available offering these classes and all of them are very excited
to be able to present this info to you. Check out the descriptions below and
reserve your spot today!

Haunt Creation - Expanding your theme and dream into an awesome attraction -
Saturday June 4th - 1pm - 4pm

Cost - $50

From the person who brought you Anti-Fung Shway, Allen Hopps takes a wealth of
ideas and pares them down into what works and then implements them in a haunted
attraction. He will pass on how he designs attractions and knowing what to
keep and what to drop and why that is important. As well as haunted houses in
the conception stage, this workshop is great for any haunt, allowing them to
smoothly integrate new ideas into their haunted attraction or fit new ideas
into an existing theme that has become constricting or stale.

This workshop will help you get what is in your head into your haunt. What is
great about haunted attractions is how they reflect their owners
personalities. As attractions grow, it can seem like they become more similar
as they incorporate the same products from the same vendors. This class aims to
keep your attraction personal while designing to make large crowds happy.
Design and design integration are major challenges that can drastically affect
your customers opinions of your haunt

Allen is known for giving helpful advice on haunted attraction forums and
thinking differently about attractions. His methods have been successful in
the many attractions that he has worked in as an actor, manager, owner, and
Artistic Director. This is a chance to spend 3 hours with him as he does a
brain dump of his haunt knowledge. Allen doesn't think he has all the
answers-no one does, but he has faced a lot of design integration challenges
and will share with you how he overcame them so you don't have to!

ZOMBIES & GORE - Pashur - Saturday June 4th @ 9:00 am

Let's hear it for blood and gore! Yaaay!! In this class Pashur will show you
fast gore effects you can use in your haunt. In the class you will learn to
create Blood Red Eyes, Scars, Scrapes, Zombie Bites, Vampire Bites, Bruises,
Stitches, Cuts, Gashes, Broken Bones, Ripped Face, splattered blood, other
blood effects and a Zombie design called Zombie Kiss that truly takes 1 minute.
Then Pashur will show you how to create a Zombie using a bruise wheel as well
as a Rotten Zombie. After the demos, you will paint yourself or a classmate as
a zombie and Pashur will walk around and assist you where needed.

10 Things to bring so you can zombie yourself up:
#4 Round Brush, #10 Filbert Brush and a Make Up Sponge.
Face Paints: Black, Gray and White
Bruise Wheel
Baby Wipes, Cup of Water, Towel or Paper Towels.
Optional: Mirror if you plan to paint yourself.

Advised: Wear clothes you don't mind getting messy.

Class is Demo and Hands-On
Class is only $50.

Improv Acting for the Haunter - Sunday June 5th 12:30-3:30

Cost - $35

Improv hones our interaction skills, the exact element that your actors bring
to your patrons. We will cover a number of Improv exercises focusing on
Character Development, Team Building and the number one rule of improv, "Yes,
and.." The best part is that learning this stuff is fun. Wear comfortable
shoes and be prepared to participate. How else will you be able to give your
actors the tools they need to take their performance to the next level than by
learning it yourself?

Nathan Edmondson has been haunting since 2002 and will be entering his third
year as Theatrical Director of Terror Behind the Walls at Eastern State
Penitentiary. He is a co-founder of the comedy improv troupe, Rare Bird Show,
which performs regularly in Philadelphia and has headlined numerous top improv
festivals around the country (and beyond), including the Chicago Improv
Festival, the Toronto International Improv Festival and the Del Close Marathon
at the Upright Citizens Brigade Theater in NYC. He is an instructor for the
Philadelphia Improv Theater and recently led a workshop for Cirque du Soleil.
Recently, Nathan has been making some films. www.rarebirdshow.com

Airbrushing - Nick Herrera - Sunday June 5th 9am - 12pm

Cost - $50
Join one of the best airbrush artists in the country for a great 3 hour
workshop on airbrushing with an emphasis on haunt designs. This is a class not
to be missed!

Please visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com to register for these classes
and get info on all of the other exciting things we have planned for you in
2011!


----------



## Edgar Allen

*mid west haunt*

Looking foward to it hope to meet some of you guys there.


----------



## The Evil Queen

Queenie here, will be attending my FIRST MHC 2011. I am so excited to be able to attend my second convention, NHC last year, my cherry breaker. I just wish I could have gotten in a day earlier to be on that bus tour, you lucky dogs! 



I fly in from Hawaii on June 2 and will fly back June 6. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of haunt/Halloween folks I have be inspired by. We don't have anything over here like what you mainlanders put on. Very happy to be apart of it. 


Can't wait for the costume ball, and seeing all the outrageous costumes everyone comes up with. Not to mention the contest and competitions! I designed something simple, since I have to fly it over. I have been working on it for about 2 months in order to finish it in time.

The Evil Queen is going to get her spook on!!


----------



## badger

Only 2 weeks away...!


----------



## scream1973

woo hoo


----------



## Zombie-F

Three more days. I'm going to be there.


----------



## badger

A big thank you to all who attended what had to be the biggest and best MHC ever. I am still recovering and will see you all again next year...


----------



## Spooky1

Those of use who didn't attend would love to see some pics!


----------



## kprimm

Yes it was great fun here is a pick of me and my wife there.


----------



## kprimm

Here a pic of my oldest son at mhc


----------



## kprimm

And here is my youngest with the armor we customized for him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

kprimm said:


> Yes it was great fun here is a pick of me and my wife there.


Your wife's make up is fantastic! You are scary...in a good way


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those pictures are great, K! Lovely to see the whole family haunting together:jol:


----------



## Dixie

Ohmigosh, the costumes look great!!!!


----------



## badger




----------



## badger




----------



## badger




----------



## badger




----------



## badger




----------



## HalloweenZombie

What a blast MHC was this year! Then again, MHC never disappoints!


----------



## scream1973

kprimm said:


> Yes it was great fun here is a pick of me and my wife there.


Hey you have your head on.. i think the pic i got of you you were headless.lol


----------



## scream1973

I have to agree.. it never does..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wonderful photos, Badger! The wind up doll costume was inspired


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for all the pics. The costumes look great.


----------



## kprimm

I'm a big photography nut, and just cannot take pictures with that big clown head on. I wish I could have met you.


----------



## highbury

I wasn't at the Masquerade Ball, but I made it down on Saturday for the trade show. I posted some photos here. I also heard that our very own Zombie-F was there on Sunday. Sorry I missed you!


----------



## Allen H

Roxyblue- The wind up Doll is one of my actors at my haunt. If you want to see more pics of the costume her FB is Dolly Molly. The wind up key spins I was very pleased with how it came out, we made it about three years back.


----------



## bansheette

My Ball Costume (Deer Woman) along with my friend Nikki (Fear Itself/13th Hour)


----------



## kprimm

I met you there bansheette, your costume was great. Hope to see you there again next year.


----------



## Allen H

*MHC pics!*

Here is alink to my photobucket gallery of MHC.
Im the guy with the cleaver.
MHC pictures by stiltbeast - Photobucket


----------



## kprimm

Thanks for sharing the pics Allen, I saw you at the convention. You scared me running around with that cleaver and looking all crazy.


----------



## Spooky1

The pics are great, Allen! There were some amazing costumes, but the group as the Munsters may be my favorite. Particularly Grandpa!


----------



## Zombie-F

highbury said:


> I wasn't at the Masquerade Ball, but I made it down on Saturday for the trade show. I posted some photos here. I also heard that our very own Zombie-F was there on Sunday. Sorry I missed you!


I was actually there Friday through Monday. I was at the GoE booth Sunday morning and later Sunday afternoon.

This was my costume for the ball:









I'm the Zombie on the left.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What a handsome pair of gentlemen


----------

